# I'm back and with two new minis.



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I have some before and after pictures. When they came off the trailer it didn't even look like they had tails there were so many cok a burrs (haha however you spell that). Today was a big day for them. They are both 5 month old half brothers (same sire different dams). They have never been handled at all before today. Actually the guy that brought them to me had to run them on the trailer to bring them to me. And today is the first day from their moms. So here are the pictures. And trust me there will be many more.

Mini One BEFORE


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mini Two BEFORE





















Mini One AFTER





















My niece tired after all the work lol


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Well I thought I would get at least one reply lol


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 23, 2011)

OMG their twins!!!

I read 2 but only saw one! lol!

What color? looks like silver bay roans to me.

CUTIE PIES!!! would make a perfect matching driving team in the future~


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats on your 2 adorable new guys

Sounds like you had your hands full today

So glad they have each other for weaning

Keep us updated on their progress


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome back and congratulations on your new guys! I love silver dapples


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 23, 2011)

Didn't reply because I am just dang jealous! What cute boys.


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats on your new colts,... looks like they have a great home



)

They are precious.



)


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone



They have come a long way in just a couple days. I can lead them almost anywhere now haha I did buy them to be a team when they are older, hopefully all goes well and that's what will happen =) Mini two now has a name-Sundance but I have yet to name the first one yet.


----------



## JAX (Oct 24, 2011)

#1 looks like a "Frisco" to me!





Congrats on your new adorable boys!


----------



## chandab (Oct 24, 2011)

How about Cassidy? Then you'd have Sundance and Cassidy (as in Butch Cassidy) and have yourself a couple of old West outlaws.


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 24, 2011)

chandab said:


> How about Cassidy? Then you'd have Sundance and Cassidy (as in Butch Cassidy) and have yourself a couple of old West outlaws.



I like that too!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 24, 2011)

They are adorable and you have done wonders in such a short time, they are very lucky to be together with you


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 24, 2011)

Aww, too cute. They are sweet.


----------

